

Airmail – A Real Sparrow Alternative? - namzo
http://mac.appstorm.net/reviews/communication-review/airmail-a-real-sparrow-alternative/

======
griffindy
I've been trying this out side by side with sparrow for the day, and I like
it's looks, though it seems to be a little choppy (I do have a rather sizable
gmail inbox), here's hoping the developers keep up the good work!

------
slajax
I wish it had the ability to collapse width down to one column like sparrow
does (cmd + shift <\- || -> ). That's probably my favorite thing about
sparrow.

